
Gravity.js - valentinvichnal
https://valentinvichnal.github.io/gravity.js/
======
bananaoomarang
Awesome, a little confusing how to interact with it (it wasn't clear to me
what the arrow keys were moving for a bit). Might be better with some
controls/brief tutorial message.

First time I've seen Playcanvas too, looks neat!

~~~
valentinvichnal
Thank you, I will try to come up with some advanced movement in the future
which is connected to the camera because this one isn't really good. Control
keys:
[https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js#controls](https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js#controls)

------
AdeptusAquinas
No New Zealand on the map - Typical north-hemisphere neo imperialism :)

~~~
worik
Another success for Clan McGillicuddy's defence strategy.

To be clear, to all the non-fun foreigners, there is no New Zealand.

Move right along, nothing to see here....

~~~
oldboyFX
You're not fooling anybody. I'm coming to visit your beautiful country whether
you like it or not!

Suck it New Zealand people.

------
NickBusey
This is really cool, big fan of the lo-poly look. I just wish the camera
didn't have so much (random?) movement. And maybe a way to change which way
the balls fall from and also their size/weight?

~~~
elsherbini
It took me a while to figure out, but the camera centers around the white
ball. If you use the arrows you are controlling the white ball, not the
camera. Spacebar seems to make it go "up".

~~~
NickBusey
Ok whoa, this just got way cooler. Hold the left and right arrows alternately
for a bit each side, you can build up a pretty big orbit..

~~~
valentinvichnal
Thanks, the low-poly planet models was created by others but they are really
cool. The controls can be frustrating because I use velocity for the movement
and it is connected to the ball not the camera.

------
valentinvichnal
Gravity WebGL experiment in the Solar System

Source:
[https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js](https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js)

------
splintercell
How does this work? Arrow keys don't do anything.

All I see is this:
[https://api.url2png.com/v6/P4DF2F8BC83648/af98f60a5846961e02...](https://api.url2png.com/v6/P4DF2F8BC83648/af98f60a5846961e027c8bb95f203054/png/?thumbnail_max_width=851&url=https%3A%2F%2Fvalentinvichnal.github.io%2Fgravity.js%2F&viewport=1280x2000)

and nothing to interact with.

~~~
valentinvichnal
This didn't load correctly, try it with a different browser.

~~~
splintercell
Did, it didn't work. If it helps, I am behind a corporate firewall.

~~~
sillysaurus3
Here's a screenshot, in case it's helpful:
[http://imgur.com/JOdJDZs](http://imgur.com/JOdJDZs)

------
phantarch
I see on your github that the assets for the planets & background come from
[https://playcanvas.com/project/375395/overview/into-deep-
spa...](https://playcanvas.com/project/375395/overview/into-deep-space)

Is this a common asset pack?

~~~
valentinvichnal
I believe they are the creators, I don't know how to import these assets to
your project but you can fork their project and use the models.

------
valentinvichnal
Source:
[https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js](https://github.com/valentinvichnal/gravity.js)

------
haddr
Do you have also this glitchy background when you open the webpage on mac &
chrome?

------
rymohr
Anyone know how playcanvas handles antialiasing? Their scenes are beautiful.

~~~
MayorOfMonkeys
PlayCanvas is built on WebGL which leverages hardware antialiasing by default.

------
softwarefounder
Loving the music. I have it in a minimized tab, playing in the background.

~~~
valentinvichnal
It is Stellardrone, they have many Space Ambient kind music all for free you
should check out:
[https://stellardrone.bandcamp.com/](https://stellardrone.bandcamp.com/)

------
oldboyFX
Controls are bad but nevertheless I find it amazing, sweet soundtrack!

------
asimuvPR
Simply beautiful. What are your plans for the library?

~~~
valentinvichnal
Thank you, nothing special just some minor changes to make this scene more
realistic.

------
dcmininni
I'm kinda disappointed that Jupiter is so small.

~~~
valentinvichnal
Yes planet sizes aren't realistic but I will change it.

------
muwaisaac
Didn't know play canvas was this capable

~~~
valentinvichnal
Yes its awesome, I really like their editor.

------
exception_e
Work of art!

------
voiper1
Gorgeous!

~~~
valentinvichnal
Thanks! :)

------
uptownhr
wish you could make the sun and planets size to actual scale :)

